# fishbuster günter



## noworkteam (23. August 2005)

mahlzeit,

weiss einer von euch ob das hier günter "fishbuster" ist ??
sollte auf fuerte nicht allzuviele skipper mit namen "günter geben"

http://www.fuerteventura-infos.de/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1091

wenn ja, ist das ein dickes bitteres ding..

noworkteam


----------



## Marcel1409 (23. August 2005)

*AW: fishbuster günter*

Ich glaub, do solltest dir `n anderen Skipper auf Fuerte suchen. Hab auch gehört, das der gute Günther im Knast sitzt...


----------



## noworkteam (23. August 2005)

*AW: fishbuster günter*

hallo,


ich hab nur den namen im fuerte-forum gelesen und dachte das er es sein könnte.

ich hatte nicht vor mit fishbuster zufahren, ..., mein vater fahrt dort immer ab und zu mit den einheimischen fischern raus, da sollte dann im dezember auch ein plätzchen für mich frei sein....,..., 

was nehme ich nur für gerät mit ??*grübel*

ich hab da noch eine penn multi 12.0 (3,5kg kran) in der ecke stehen *grinnnzzz*

gruss 

noworkteam


----------



## Sailfisch (23. August 2005)

*AW: fishbuster günter*

Es scheint sich in der tat um Fishbuster zu handeln! Auch in anderen Foren wird dies gemutmaßt! Habe Günter angemailt, eine Antwort - die es ansonsten immer sofort gab - habe ich nicht erhalten! Befürchte also, daß es sich bei dem Täter um ihn handelt!
Kaum faßbar!


----------



## guifri (23. August 2005)

*AW: fishbuster günter*

Meine Güte..das ist/wäre ein dickes Ding....

Ich bin einmal mit ihm rausgefahren..Habe mir gesagt, einmal und nie wieder, weil ich den Typ nicht mochte...Und man las auch hier und da mal was von ihm selbst und über ihn, wo einiges nicht zusammenpasste...

aber das wäre echt die krönung 

http://www.canarias7.es/articulo.cfm?Id=8115


----------



## Henk32 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: fishbuster günter*

oioioi

Ich war 2003 einmal mit nem Bekannten bei Ihm aufm Boot, er kam mir bis auf die Tatsache, das er sich für den Besten hielt, eigentlich recht sympathisch rübber! So kann man sich irren! Ich wärm diesen Artikel hier nur auf, weil ichs halt jetzt erst hier entdeckt habe! Hat jemand mitlerweile mehr Infos? 
BTW hallo community, ich bin neu hier 

Grüße
Henk


----------



## Baramundi (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: fishbuster günter*

Würde mich auch interessieren, was aus Günther geworden ist.


----------



## uwe103 (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: fishbuster günter*

Moin,

habe vergangenes Jahr mal auf seiner Web-Seite gestöbert. Da stand das ganze Angel-Equipment (Ruten, Rollen etc.) sowie 2 oder 3 Boote zum Verkauf.

Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------

